# Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!



## Henry1694 (9. März 2012)

*Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Hallo ! 

Könnt ihr mir vielt helfen bzw sagen?! warum mein Monitor kein Bild mehr anzeigt per DVI ..gestern abend gings noch jetzt nach hause gekommen und er zeigt nur noch per vga ein bild >.<


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Welcher Monitor ist es denn?
Sitzt das Kabel richtig?
Mal ein anderes DVI-Kabel genommen? 
Signalquelle mal manuell auf DVI gestellt?


----------



## Henry1694 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Samsung SycnMaster 223BW auch andere DVI Kabel probiert und auch HDMI ! Das lustige ist da steht nicht wie üblich ''Kein Signal'' sondern einfach Schwarzes Bild !

Gestern gegen 23:30 Gings noch ! !!


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Teste den Monitor mal an einem anderen PC.


----------



## Jonny2268 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Hy!

Hatte ich auch schon mal, nach Treiberneuinstall der Graka hats wieder gefunzt. Probiers mal...

Allerdings sehe ich deinen hohen Graka Takt. Takte einfach mal @standard, um es als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

MfG


----------



## Henry1694 (9. März 2012)

vielen dank für eure ratschläge hab einfach netz kabel vom monitor raus gezogen reingesteckt zack alles lief wieder 

ach der Takt ist schon in ordnung  hatte schon höher als 1050



Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Hy!
> 
> Hatte ich auch schon mal, nach Treiberneuinstall der Graka hats wieder gefunzt. Probiers mal...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonny2268 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Neid: Meine Gtx 560 TI OC von Gigabyte macht nur 1030MHz.

Meine Neue Asus 7970: 1340 MHz GPU, 3560 MHz Ram @all at 1,25 Volt@stable 24H.

245% der GTX 560 TI OC, trotz meinem lahmen Prozzi.

MfG

PS: Meine neuen Komponenten liegen hier, nur der Corsair Ram 2133 OC Edition aus good old USA fehlt noch. Dann is Party on.


----------



## Henry1694 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Monitor zeigt plötzlich kein bild mehr per DVi ?!*

Geile Sache



Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Neid: Meine Gtx 560 TI OC von Gigabyte macht nur 1030MHz.
> 
> Meine Neue Asus 7970: 1340 MHz GPU, 3560 MHz Ram @all at 1,25 Volt@stable 24H.
> 
> ...


----------

